# Free Avg will not uninstall



## justjesse2 (Jun 4, 2002)

Please help me,
I was to set up a new computer and install an internet security program on it. Someone else had installed the free version of Avg. I tried to uninstall it. I have gone thru the forums and checked other problems with this issue. It also stopped updating, before I attempted removing it. I would really like to get it off the machine, before I begin to have more problems.
Thanks
Justjesse2


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello have you tried to remove it in safe mode ??
Tap F8 on restarting your computer


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

you may need to reinstall it ,then remove it.


----------



## justjesse2 (Jun 4, 2002)

I have tried to uninstall, reinstall, and in the safe mode. It is a nighmare


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

here is a small free uninstaller you can try ,i have used it.

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/myuninst.html


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

If you have already tried this,my apologies in advance.
My AVG free which is rel7.5 came with it's own uninstaller.Is that available on your installed level?

Did you get any error msgs during the attempted uninstall?


----------

